# AED 500 fine for no mistake



## sonupachu (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, I have received a fine amount of AED 500 for the reason that my vehicle broke down on the Al Salam Street near pineapple building on 16-03-2018 (Friday). There was some unknown substance on the road because of which 4 other vehicles broke down. Police came to the spot and were not able to trace the thing and helped us move the vehicle using towing service. On request, they did not provide us with any report of the incident. I was driving a rented car from Shift Car Rentals and they insisted to get a Police report else all the charges of the damage would be on me. Hence on 18-03-2018, I went to request an incident report from the police. The officer did investigate and told he is going to mention that I had hit a substance. I said it is fine and he proceeded with the report. I was never told that I would be fined for this reason. It is not my mistake that there was something on the road which even Police could not find when they had come to help us.
I do not know why am I fined for no reason. Kindly assist.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So what is this 'other substance' which causes cars to break down ?

I doubt there is any substance you can put on a road surface which would make a car driving over the top of it, break down.

What is the damage you refer to ? Do you mean you lost control of the car and hit something and damaged the car ? That's what the fine is for - damaging the car through driving badly.

I am guessing you lost control of the car, hit several others, or others hit you, and think its a mysterious substance on the road to be blamed.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> So what is this 'other substance' which causes cars to break down ?
> 
> I doubt there is any substance you can put on a road surface which would make a car driving over the top of it, break down.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The only thing I could think of was diesel and water on the road.
I was once driving in slow traffic in Brighton and could not pull away from a roundabout because of a diesel leak on a wet road - it was more slippery than black ice and impossible to get traction.
Could be what happened to the OP?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

That was courted to me but the OP said the police couldn’t find anything so I discounted that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> That was courted to me but the OP said the police couldn’t find anything so I discounted that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure - but at the end of the day, there is no other logical explanation!!
OP didn’t say what the actual nature of the problem was - engine failure, lack of traction etc.


----------

